# How to take jewelry pictures?



## monkee (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey, guys i am new to this and wanted to take some jewelry picture.  

The finish picture should look like pictures at www.bluenile.com

I have a light box by MK and the Sony PC110 

Do they touch those pictures with photoshop?  How do they take this high quality type of pictures?

Do i need a better camera?

Thank you for all of your input.


----------



## spike5003 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well first you need a studio,well really a sort of mini studio.  You need white nonreflecting paper and some lights.  From the pictures on the website I would say one light above and behind and a fill light in front and low.  Set up the studio paper so that there is nothing else in the shot, then add jewlery and lighting.  Good luck.


----------



## monkee (Jan 13, 2005)

I have the light box and that create a standard environment with no shadows.  But i can't seem to get that finish.....any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## spike5003 (Jan 13, 2005)

what film, camera, lens are you using?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2005)

Can you post an example of what you are getting?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 13, 2005)

If you look at the pearl earings on that site you can see how it is done.
Light tent with a softbox over the top. You can see the reflection of the hole for the camera lens.
They also seem to have used something like Photoshop to white out what the jewelry is sitting on.
The effect is called High Key.


----------



## Mumfandc (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi,

There's something that product photographers use called a "Cocoon" tent. It kinda looks like one of those collapsable laundry hampers, except it's white and has a hole that you put your camera thru. You place studio lights around this "cocoon" to diffuse the lighting so the object is lit evenly. They come in different sizes and can be a bit pricey.

You can buy these at bhphoto.com or try ebay. See these links for an example...
http://www.shutterbug.net/features/1003sb_tabletop/
http://www.plumeltd.com/cocoon.htm


----------



## monkee (Jan 14, 2005)

this is the site i am working for.

www.ebisutrading.com

The pictures doesn't come out as crisp!

The camera i am using is the Sony PC110 and the lens is a carl Zeiss Vario-Sonnar 1.8/4.2-42 T*

Is there like a filter that people use for this type of photo shoot?


----------



## Mumfandc (Jan 14, 2005)

monkee said:
			
		

> this is the site i am working for.
> 
> www.ebisutrading.com
> 
> ...


Well, you're using a digital camcorder w/photo capabilities. I doubt the pictures produced by that particular camcorder model you mentioned could have as good a quality as a dedicated digital camera. How do the pictures look anyway?


----------



## steve817 (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.webphotoschool.com/Lesso.../Photographing_Jewelry_for_Print_and_the_Web/ 

This place may offer what you are looking for they charge for the lesson but it's only a dollar, looks like money well spent.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 15, 2005)

id say its a case of

Having a slight bit of shadow.

Teat them like animals, focus on the jewell (eyes for the animal)

Try and make the jewellry look tall

And oh yes, wash it and make it look as clean as possible!


----------

